# Bought a Bianchi... now I have questions



## D_K (Mar 12, 2010)

So somehow I went to a bike expo yesterday looking to update the wardrobe and came out with a Bianchi D2 Cross Concept Race Carbon (talk about a long name). Although the bike is 'new' it obviously sat around for quite a while before the price came down to the point that an idiot strolling by (me) bought it. I thought it was a 2010, but now I'm not sure. Thus I have the following questions for the Bianchi experts out there:

1) I know they started making these in 2009, but when was the last year of production?
2) As far as I can tell they don't make them any more. So why did they make them for only a few years? Just not popular because of the general lack of celeste? Some fatal flaw that I will find when I face plant into mother earth?
3) Is the "Alu Carbon" fork just a really fancy name for a carbon fork with an aluminum steerer?

I would greatly appreciate any education that you fine people can give me.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

I can only answer yes to #3. And if it is similar to the fork that came on my 1885, you might want to replace depending on intended use. I found that alu/carbon fork to be really heavy and very flexy, so much so as to be able to see the flex when braking with the front brake. 

I replaced it with a ritchey wcs and feel it really improved the bikes ride. the alu/carbon fork is probably fine for commuting.


----------



## D_K (Mar 12, 2010)

Since I am more of a mountain biker, I prefer to keep the road bike stable at just one. That is why I always buy cyclocross bikes... and it means that this thing will get used for just about everything including commuting. I'm not sure how wise it was to buy a 'race' bike but I couldn't get over how gorgeous the carbon work was and just how comfy the thing felt.

I'm already planning on upgrading the entire cockpit to all Ritchey parts to dial in the fit, so I guess adding a fork to that won't hurt.

Thanks for the honest information!


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

According to the Bianchi Archive pages, that model was only available in 2009 and 2010. It appears to have been replaced by the Cavaria in 2011.


----------



## D_K (Mar 12, 2010)

That's some good info. I'm guessing that my bike was A) too expensive and B) too black for the people looking to buy a Bianchi cross bike. So after 2 years they overhauled it with in house parts, a cheaper price tag, a new name, and of course more celeste.

But that's fine by me. It just makes it all that more unique in a sea of Treks!!


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

No doubt. Trek makes some great bikes, but in my estimation they are the General Motors of the bicycling world. Lots of Cavaliers, but a few Corvettes, too. No Ferraris, though.


----------

